# Asus Transformer T100TAM

## mamuma

Hi

I'm installing gentoo in my new Asus Transformer T100TAM. 

I'm having problem with my sound card

Here it's my dmesg output

```
[   10.528764] intel_sst_acpi 80860F28:00: LPE base: 0x90a00000 size:0x200000

[   10.528772] intel_sst_acpi 80860F28:00: IRAM base: 0x90ac0000

[   10.528805] intel_sst_acpi 80860F28:00: DRAM base: 0x90b00000

[   10.528818] intel_sst_acpi 80860F28:00: SHIM base: 0x90b40000

[   10.528828] intel_sst_acpi 80860F28:00: Mailbox base: 0x90b44000

[   10.528840] intel_sst_acpi 80860F28:00: DDR base: 0x20000000

[   10.528935] intel_sst_acpi 80860F28:00: Got drv data max stream 25

[   10.631921] bytcr_rt5640 bytcr_rt5640: ASoC: CODEC DAI rt5640-aif1 not registered

[   10.631932] bytcr_rt5640 bytcr_rt5640: devm_snd_soc_register_card failed -517

[   10.682559] bytcr_rt5640 bytcr_rt5640: ASoC: CODEC DAI rt5640-aif1 not registered

[   10.682571] bytcr_rt5640 bytcr_rt5640: devm_snd_soc_register_card failed -517
```

I've emerged latest linux-firmware(sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20160331) and compiled latest kernel

```
Linux stealth 4.5.1-gentoo #2 SMP Sat Apr 16 07:17:10 CEST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z3775 @ 1.46GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux 
```

This is my lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_soc_sst_bytcr_rt5640     8475  0

snd_intel_sst_acpi      4092  1

snd_intel_sst_core     43626  1 snd_intel_sst_acpi

snd_soc_rt5640         95659  1 snd_soc_sst_bytcr_rt5640

snd_soc_sst_mfld_platform    60671  1 snd_intel_sst_core

brcmfmac              169208  0

brcmutil                5049  1 brcmfmac

regmap_i2c              3392  1 snd_soc_rt5640

snd_soc_sst_match       1075  1 snd_intel_sst_acpi

snd_soc_rl6231          1989  1 snd_soc_rt5640

snd_soc_core          112164  3 snd_soc_rt5640,snd_soc_sst_mfld_platform,snd_soc_sst_bytcr_rt5640

snd_compress            7002  1 snd_soc_core

snd_pcm_dmaengine       3310  1 snd_soc_core

```

Do you know how I can get SoC devices information?

Do you know what I'm doing bad?

----------

## Buffoon

Look at dmesg, is correct firmware found and loaded?

----------

## mamuma

Thanks for answering so soon

I think that's the problem

How can I debug the firmware loading?. 

It's a soc device, I can't see the hardware description. It doesn't appear in lspci, lsusb, lshw nor dmidecode. How can I see that information, to try to configure kernel better or choosing the best firmware?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mamuma,

Pastebin your dmesg.  There may be something there.

----------

## mamuma

Here it is

http://pastebin.com/4ubRQfK2

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mamuma,

There is very little there. The

```
[    1.448115] ALSA device list:

[    1.448117]   No soundcards found.
```

dmesg entry tells that you have ALSA built into the kernel and it found nothing.

If it needed modules, that might be the right answer.

Rebuild the kernel with ALSA set to <M>.  This will make all the child settings change to <M> too.

Initially, this will make no difference whatsoever but you con now change things with the

```
make menuconfig

<M> <new_thing>

make modules

make modules_install

modprobe <new_thing>
```

sequence. No reboot and no kernel rebuild required.

You can also do 

```
modprobe -r <module_name>

modprobe <module_name> module_parameters
```

This will be needed in case the auto detect doesn't work.  That's quite common on non mainstream hardware.

Look in /usr/src/linux/Documentation for hints. 

```
modinfo <module_name>
```

is also useful.

----------

## MarioCorleone

Also, have you looked at cyanogen's build for that device? xda's? Have you gotten the device tree, and proprietary blobs needed?  

 *Quote:*   

> How can I debug the firmware loading?. 

 

do you have adb?

----------

